# Hoomin's weird device?



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, mummy always has dis smwall bwack thing wif a weird sound lwike a 'brrring brrrring'. I jump when i is hearing it. Mummy sways its a 'cwellphone'. What's a phone?:?What's a cwell?:?Also, mummy also put it on her ear lots of twimes. She twalks to it. Why not twalk to me? I swaw it once rweally up close. There's weird mwarks on it. Also, a bwig part of it lwights up!! Help, pls twell me whats a cwellphone!! 



c:anyone:


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 9, 2010)

dis fone things iz all over our house - our hoomins cant go anywere wiv out dem. we iz finking dat dey keeps them occupied cos dey is always texting. wen dey is using dese fones they is not noticing dat we is taking over the werld!!!!:biggrin:

roxy


----------



## Bunnykinz (Jul 10, 2010)

Ya my great grand uncle invented dose things hundreds a years ago. cwellphone is ancient bunny language for "device that distracts hoomins so buns can take over da werld"!


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 17, 2010)

i thinks that it helps to keep the mass majority of the humans sane. i saw once, my mum broke hers and she just attached to another one like it was her life saver or something. i thinks that any wayz


----------

